# '02 Rubicon - Good Price?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We bought 5 acres, got a lot of clearing to do and really need something to drag logs and brush and carry equipment around. Looking to pick up an old honda to use as a work horse. What's a fair price on an 02 Rubicon with 536hrs/3500 miles on it? He's asking $3200, though about offering $2800 cash.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Seems little high on price with that mileage and hours but if it is in good shape I would pay 2700 for it but not a penny more but then again different regions of country sell differently I'm however in Florida 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Tonka. That's what I was thinking. If I could get it for $2800 I'd be good.

He has a trailer too, his ad says $3200 or $3500 w/ the trailer. I thought about offering him $3200 for both and see, I don't need the trailer especially since it one of those tiny ones just big enough for the wheeler, but then I thought well, I could use it to haul crap around behind the wheeler, so it might be worth it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

So what he say on bike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Never heard back. Seems to be common issue w/ Craigslist shopping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

I wouldn't give more than 2800...But I'm in Texas...I guess it changes Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Micah. I never have heard back from him. If I do I'm going to offer him $2800


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

Hope you get it!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He didn't accept my offer. Said he had someone coming Tuesday he hoped would give him full price, but if they don't buy it he MIGHT consider my
Offer. 


Psshhhhhhtttttt. 

My money might be long gone by then. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

